# First real goat packing experience



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

This past weekend I went deer hunting with my dad, brothers and some friends. We left early Friday morning and started hiking just before seven. Our hike to where we camped was just under 4 miles and about 3000 foot elevation gain. I was a little worried about how the goats would do and was not quite sure of their conditioning, since I have only had them about six weeks. I put about 20-25 pounds on my ober/alpine and 30-35 pounds on my togg/alpine. Both of them did pretty darn good I think! The hike is pretty brutal and steep. The goats got a little tired and would lay down when we would rest toward the end of our hike but were up and ready as soon as I started to walk. Way different experience than with my llamas! Once they get tired, they give up and are done. These goats on the other hand were a completely different experience! We got to camp and I let the goats rest, gave them a little grain and some water. The next morning we were up early again and hiking at 5:30. We climbed about another 1500 feet and hiked around til about 2:30 looking for deer. We saw about 30 deer, 2 were small bucks but we never got a shot. We were way up in some pretty big rocks and right at the base of lots of cliffs. The goats were right at home and actually seemed to really enjoy it. I am dead tired today and sore but the goats seem well and they did awesome!


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are some more pictures. In some of these we are about 10000 feet in elevation.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Love the photos!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great calender shots. That looks like some serious vertical. That is so cool you did a trip like that with your goats. I know it is a lot of work and planning to get a trip like that to come off right. It sounds like my elk trip in Montana's Cabinet Mountains. Good Job
IdahoNancy


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Good pics. Good trip. Thanks. I'm not surprised the goats did so well. They really love hiking, being with their people, and being out in the boondocks.

So you had llamas before? Can you tell us about the differences you've seen between them and goats?


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

Great Photos! I've been wanting to take our goats hunting in the Sierras but I forget the area's hunting seasons. The only goat who lays down on us is our saannen wether Marco :lol:


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like it went great, other then not getting the deer, those are great pics, I enjoyed them, thanks for sharing. I considered llamas, and am glad I chose goats, they work harder and are better companions.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! We actually did get three small bucks, my brother and two friends got them. Just my dad didn't get a shot(I didn't have a tag, just along for fun with the goats). A couple of the main differences between llamas and goats is that for one thing, for the most part goats are very affectionate. The majority of llamas are aloof. Also, when a llama lays down because he is tired, good luck getting him going again and llamas have to be led. The goats laid down a couple of times (when I stopped to rest) but were right back up when I was, even though they were tired. The llamas will just lay down when they want and completely give up(it was also on a hike not nearly as hard as this one). I also know for a fact there is no other pack animal that could have gone where we were hunting except goats.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great job. I am planning on taking my boys hunting next year. How old are your goats? Nice pixs


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

The white goat is 7 and the brown goat is 5. I have only owned them about 2 months or so. It was a really cool experience to take them


----------

